# Westwater canyon



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

It's running 2,600 today, and trending in the 2,500 range. 

That's not super low, and it just offers a few more rocks here and there, plus a bit of extra fun wave action. The left run at Skull will require navigation around the exposed Razor Rock, but other than that the route is the same. Bottom line though, if you can read water, you should be OK. 

Have fun!!!

Rich Phillips


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Went there last weekend - it had bumped up to 3k for the weekend - it was low but not super low. The air was warm and water felt great - lots swimming in the water, jumping off rocks, surfing for kayakers - overall awesome time. We had one raft that dumped a couple of people at the top of skull, but other than that no issues. Enjoy.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

How did we miss KSC out there???!!!

We did WW Sun/Mon with three rafts and a ducky. It was still a lot of fun. It was warm at night and hot during the day. The rapids are a little more technical than they are at 6K. Razor Rock in Skull is in play, as stated above. But, the hole is more tame at this flow. The paddle out didn't seem much more painful.

SITM was pretty easy to take on the right. The smaller rapids seemed more significant than at higher flows, but the traditional lines still worked.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The level in Westwater has been mostly consistant all summer-2200-2800 cfs so all Westwater threads this year pretty much apply. Search Kazak4X4 (Alex's) video on youtube for great insight to Westwater at low flows. He runs it beautifully and I was glad I got his perspective beforehand.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I rowed it a few weeks ago at 2900 cfs. Skull was left run- the right was super tight. Wrap yourself right to left behind the large exposed rock on river left- and look for the razor rock as you're making that move. You're going to pull just left of the razor rock and the rapid that dumps you into the pool next to the room of doom is pretty tame. The crux of skull at that level is seeing the razor rock in time to pull far enough left of it. 

I ran Surprise too far right and hung the pour-over, pitching my brother into the river. Other than that, it was read and run- nice wave trains and an easier row out the flatwater at the end than I'd anticipated. We were unaware that you need a groover even on day trips on Westwater- Be sure to have something suitable to meet the requirement.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

At that flow Skull's left run should be wide open in my opinion. Just don't pull too early, a common mistake.

SITM will be the biggest obstacle on the river. Very big right lateral wave, usually spanks newbies pretty good and dump trucks the passengers out.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Couple of weeks ago the hole at Last Chance was a double that surprised us. Went to grab a bunch of paddle after coming out of the first hole and there was nothing but air below the raft.

It was actually a really fun level to run at.

DanCan


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Duckins said:


> How did we miss KSC out there???!!!


I suspect you were too busy staring at Goldcamp's rippling biceps to notice. At least that's what I would have been doing.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Ran it the last weekend in July at the same level. I followed Kazak's line in Skull squeezing far left above Razor. We sat in the ROD and watched several commercial and private boats try to take the center line, and every one of them got mangled. I think there were 3 flips and 1 dump of everyone except the guide. I stopped videoing mid first boat to help with rescue. If I would've known it was going to be such a mess, I would've kept the camera rolling just to document the debauchery. Bottom line, watch Kazak's videos for the best line. After the rock that starts the bend, get left.









Does that look right Alex?

Also as others have said, SITM and Last Chance were bigger and more exciting than at higher levels.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

KSC said:


> I suspect you were too busy staring at Goldcamp's rippling biceps to notice. At least that's what I would have been doing.


Since Goldcamp was showing me the lines, I only had views of his steely buns when he stood up to scout.

We went left of Razor Rock and it was pretty easy. I think you could go right as well in a raft. Just don't hit the rock and go into Skull Hole sideways.


----------

